# I wish that all the fat go to my butt



## Steatopygous (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,

my name is Carol from Brazil. I have to tell you a little secret: I always want in whole life that my booty was bigger (very much bigger). Some people told me that I already have a nice booty (their words). But I am just kind of thinking that I will be more happy that my booty was the biggest part of my body. I always before sleep just have this dream that I start to get weight all way over my rear end (and hips as well). A double super pear shaped girl. So I discovery this website and I read some stories and saw some draws about girls that take some pill or liquid, take an injection of some stuff, or some magic power that suddenly her butt growing without control or until to be the biggest booty girl in their world or neighborhood. So I would like to be your model. I mean I offer my dream for your stories or pictures. I will try trought all my life to get this dream (and share it with you, I promise) come true. But until then I am glad to see it here in deviantart pages. Maybe this can be the start point to be reality (a kind of mind power that will change my booty, means: make it bigger).

Please, tell what you think and what you need to know about me to get your sense of imagination!

I wish that all the fat go to my butt and the fat cells that are already there grow again!

Thank you so much.

Kisses,

Carol Oliveira


----------



## Steatopygous (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

By the way you can see my true story at:

http://carolive1000.deviantart.com/

have a nice day!

=)

Carol Oliveira

(The booty project)


----------



## largehipslover (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Carol, I don't have advices for your goal, but I was curious: how big did you want your butt to be? 50", 60",... or even more ?


----------

